# Roof Rack goodness



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Many of you will laugh at this. Others of you may want this rack (it's a rack-a-bug model). I don't work for them, but I hate the limited offering of racks for the Beetle -- air and water cooled. This unit was under $300 and it has a 200LB rating. Here are some of the things I've used it for:










































My neighbors stopped thinking I was crazy after I started hoarding 30 gallons of biodiesel in my house in 5 gallon totes... so, no, they didn't even blink when I tossed that king mattress off my balcony and threw it atop the bug.

So, share your roof rack adventures.... cause this forum could use some spice.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

haha nice african grey, looks like a plucker? I got a rose breasted cockatoo myself :thumbup:

:heart: parrots


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, but this is a lot of improvement over where she was about two years ago when she came to live with me. Slow progress. She's going to be touring the vw circuit this season with me, she's become social enough and loooooves the car: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsIyGeqEb6c


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

I always wanted a Pip rack when I had my Beetle... but I never found one in my price range.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

JimmyD said:


> I always wanted a Pip rack when I had my Beetle... but I never found one in my price range.


I saw one for about $300 on ebay, it was an auction had had a few days left. I felt this was the next best option since it's still a basket, and you can chose the wood stain yourself. The folks were very nice and according to some Roswell peeps, they gave one of these racks away as a prize at Roswell 2009... which is how I heard about them (actually they sold them on ebay, too, and I found them there then asked someone who went to Roswell and won the basket and raved about it).


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

kcfoxie said:


> Yes, but this is a lot of improvement over where she was about two years ago when she came to live with me. Slow progress. She's going to be touring the vw circuit this season with me, she's become social enough and loooooves the car: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsIyGeqEb6c


:thumbup: Fun video! So do you just go out for cruises with your bird? ...or were you taking it somewhere specific?


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

I've had my PIP rack sitting in my basement for about 3 years now. I'm hoping to restore it and put it back on the bug at some point.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

JimmyD said:


> :thumbup: Fun video! So do you just go out for cruises with your bird? ...or were you taking it somewhere specific?


Better late than never, no we were just out and about that day. Sometimes I take her places just because. We went to Roswell NM and Back in my 03 TDI Beetle this past summer for the Roswell New Beetle convention.


----------

